# Suk - String Quartet 1 op.11 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although Suk was a successful violinist and member of the legendary Czech Quartet (with whom he stayed until 1933) he was predominantly a composer. Suk's early works often show the influence of Dvořák (his father in law), and Brahms, but are original in conception and no mere copy of these composers' styles. Suk's 1st String Quartet dates from 1896 and while you can hear the echo of Dvořák in the opening Allegro moderato the polyphonic language is certainly very different and personally I hear more of Smetana's 1st Quartet here with the main theme sounding suspiciously like an adapted version of Delibes' 'Flower Duet' (a work Suk would have been very familiar with). The 2nd movement is a lively, Czech-infused Tempo di Marcia (a popular encore from years gone by). The 3rd movement Adagio non troppo is intimate and lovely. The finale, Allegro giocoso, was rewritten twenty years after its completion because he was dissatisfied with the original version. Despite his use of the same thematic material, the newer version differs so substantially that this movement is often performed on its own (its usually just titled 'Quartet Movement in B-flat major') and I won't be assessing that in this review. In both cases, it's a movement that is wholly Czech but I much prefer tte original finale ending to the quartet (its the one most ensembles play in performance). If you're looking for a Dvorak/Novak/Smetana-like work with a healthy dose of Czech modernism then this quartet will be right up your street. 
It's a quartet that's well served on disc by many fine recordings but unfortunately I didn't have access to those by the Penguin and Musikverein quartets but maybe they'll pop up at a later date for review. The Bohemian Quartet's 1928 account was certainly interesting historically but the sound was appaling so I'm ruling that one out but all the other recordings are warmly recommendable at the very least. Here goes....

The *Suk Quartet *have recorded this quartet 3 times (1979, 1982, 1994) and each one is an rasy recommendation but with a strong preference to the 1979 Supraphon account which has more character, jollity and bite in the 2nd and 4th movements, especially. However committed and decent these versions are the Suk Quartet don't trump the competition, though, and there are still preferable options below to explore. 

*Top Picks*

For essential performances I couldnt separate the other 3 recordings which I find equally compelling for different reasons. The *Panocha Quartet* (also on Supraphon) have a more blended, smoother sound but their unity is their strength and the ensemble playing is stunning and probably the most impressive here. Their adagio is gloriously realised and weighted in a warm, intimate acoustic. The *Minguet Quartet* are more closely miked and play with a bit more youthful vitality, with their accents and dynamics a little more defined. They are best in the 2nd movement for me, which I found a pure pleasure (it brought a big smile to my face). CPO's sound is crisp and very clear. Finally, the *Smetana Quartet*'s 1964 recording, like the other two, is another terrific one. If you want a characterful performance with class they certainly exceed the criteria here, playing with their customary elan, tempered with that infectious Czech lilt that makes many of their 60s performances so appealing and again their tempo do Marcia is an absolute delight. Whichever of these 3 recordings you choose you won't be disappointed. These are all exceptionally well played and recorded, regardless of their release dates and I can strongly endorse all three.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have the Musiksverein (interestingly coupled with the Wolf "Italian Serenade" and the Kodaly 2nd Qt) and have always been perfectly happy with it, though have never seriously investigated alternatives. Anyway, the quartet is a delight -- I like it as much as just about any of the Dvorak ones and it should be performed far more often (having said that -- the imbalance with Dvorak in favour of the "American" is also pretty unhealthy)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

dko22 said:


> I have the Musiksverein (interestingly coupled with the Wolf "Italian Serenade" and the Kodaly 2nd Qt) and have always been perfectly happy with it, though have never seriously investigated alternatives. Anyway, the quartet is a delight -- I like it as much as just about any of the Dvorak ones and it should be performed far more often (having said that -- the imbalance with Dvorak in favour of the "American" is also pretty unhealthy)


I really wanted to hear that Musikverein recording so I could include it. I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for it on streaming or youtube.


----------

